# 2007 Nissan Versa S running rough, oil on bottom half if plugs



## Tucker D. (Apr 7, 2020)

2007 Nissan Versa S was misfiring and running rough under load. I had a diagnosis done at the dealership, stated "cylinder 3 & 4 were misfiring and that I needed the coil packs changed on those two cylinders and new plugs. I decided to take care of it myself, replacing all 4 spark plugs and the two coil packs. Cylinder 1's plug looked fairly good, 2 through 4 spark plugs had oil on the bottom half of plugs (from the top of the treads down) a lot of oil, none on the ceramic or above the top of the treads or on the coil packs. Any idea where all this oil is coming from? It is not smoking.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The oil could be coming in around the bottom of the spark plug tubes. Pull out the coil packs and look for evidence of oil. If there's oil, you can pull the tubes out and reseal them. Also check the sealing rings that are on the valve cover.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I wouldn't pull the spark plug tubes out of the head. The spark plug tube seal is part of the valve cover gasket on this engine and that's likely what failed. Remove the valve cover, remove the gasket and clean up the cover. Before you install the new gasket, run a straight edge across the bottom side of the valve cover and make sure it's not warped. If it's warped, replace the valve cover. If not, replace the gasket and button it back up. You'll need to get the oil out of the spark plug wells, of course. I usually spray a little brake cleaner in them to thin out the oil and then put a rag over the tube and used compressed air to blow out the oil (be careful not to make a mess by having it blow out all over the place). If you don't have compressed air, you can use Scotch blue shop towels to absorb most of the oil and them remove the spark plug. If a little oil gets into the combustion chamber, it's fine. Dampen the shop towel with some brake cleaner, carb cleaner, acetone or whatever you have that will wipe the oil clean. Then you can put it back together. Chances are the coils are fine and they were just shorting the spark to the side of the tube because of the oil. The ignition coil boots on those contaminated with oil, however, may need to be replaced. They are a lot cheaper than the entire coil.


----------



## Saccityautoparts (May 13, 2020)

If you need parts call these guys at Sac City Auto Parts. 916-463-9111 bought all my parts from there at a great deal


----------

